# Traffic Announcements keep turning back on!



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi all,

Anyone else find this? I have gone into radio settings and turned OFF for both DAB and FM the traffic announcements and randomly the FM traffic announcements will be turned back on and then a constant bombardment of announcements is then played. I never listen to any FM channels, always DAB if I do listen to the radio which is rare.

Is this a glitch? Anyone else have these issues?

Thanks


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Yep, long term known issue


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

sukrw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone else find this? I have gone into radio settings and turned OFF for both DAB and FM the traffic announcements and randomly the FM traffic announcements will be turned back on and then a constant bombardment of announcements is then played. I never listen to any FM channels, always DAB if I do listen to the radio which is rare.
> 
> ...


Common problem, well documented on this Forum if you look and I've been suffering this for over a year now, grrrr... Audi have been unable to fix it, despite trying. I have given up moaning about it and just accept that I have to manually switch off the Announcements at some point in a journey. It's the same with the Media jumping back to the first track on my ipod when I start the car. No fix there either. I only hope these glitches are missing on the TT RS I'll be ordering...


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks guys for the info very kind of you.

Sort of nice to know it's not just mine then but also sad others are also suffering from it.

Cheers


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 19, 2013)

This annoys me as well but I've customised to * button on the steering wheel to turn notifications on/off, makes it a little less painful to change the setting. Hope this helps?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah, that's a good move and I've done that, but the * button on my steering wheel occasionally doesn't work, so I end up having to flick though the menu. When I took delivery, the sales rep programmed the button for the Drive Select, at times that didn't respond either. Sod's Law that it works every time Audi check it for me. May be they'll have a software update to rectify these bugs sorted out in time for my second service...


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm ordering a TT RS which should be with me by Christmas so will be interested to see if this issue is solved by then!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Surprises me that Audi (the Dealers) don't acknowledge these are common issues. Three different Dealers have been visited and all hadn't a clue and claimed to have never heard of these problems. Yet every Audi Forum you go on, owners are reporting them. Last update I got was they'll come back to me once they know what's in the next software update. I wont hold my breath. Just glad these are very minor glitches...


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Perhaps we should all bombard Audi UK?


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

Mark Pred said:



> Yeah, that's a good move and I've done that, but the * button on my steering wheel occasionally doesn't work, so I end up having to flick though the menu. When I took delivery, the sales rep programmed the button for the Drive Select, at times that didn't respond either. Sod's Law that it works every time Audi check it for me. May be they'll have a software update to rectify these bugs sorted out in time for my second service...


Just hit the on/off switch by the gear level and it cuts it out.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> When I took delivery, the sales rep programmed the button for the Drive Select, at times that didn't respond either. .


That can happen if you press it before all the systems have loaded up when you turn the car on. It also seems to stop it loading any more until you restart.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I've had that a few times with Drive select not working and the system had at least half an hour to load today before I pressed the * button. I then stopped the car for a break and on restarting it still wasn't working when normally it kicks the second time around


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

KevC said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > When I took delivery, the sales rep programmed the button for the Drive Select, at times that didn't respond either. .
> ...


Not the case with my car. It happens when I have been driving for a while. Still, I only use it to turn off the traffic announcements twice a day :lol:


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

I have never yet had this problem in my MY18 car. But I did notice there are two places it can be set for FM. Once in the menus for the FM band and for some reason separately for the DAB/FM combined mode.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

jonstatt said:


> I have never yet had this problem in my MY18 car. But I did notice there are two places it can be set for FM. Once in the menus for the FM band and for some reason separately for the DAB/FM combined mode.


It is random, some days it selects FM another day it enables DAB/FM.


----------

